# What is the maxmium value of MD_ROOT_SIZE = in the kernel of FreeBSD 8.1?



## cumay (Jan 22, 2012)

What is the maxmium value of MD_ROOT_SIZE = in the kernel of freebsd FreeBSD 8.1? Can we set it to 200M?


----------

